# Incorrect file sizes on SMB volumes?



## MDLarson (May 5, 2008)

The background of the situation:
The volume that is being mounted is on an Iomega NAS A300u running some variant of UNIX.  I am pushing our Mac users to connect via SMB due to the NAS unit not being able to show AFP clients files whose names are longer than 31 characters.

My current problem:
Volumes mounted in SMB (Samba) on Mac OS X (at least with Leopard 10.5.2) appear to be grossly inflating the file sizes of folders and files (see attached screenshot).  The byte size appears to be correct.

Also, files viewed from SMB appear to be rounded up to the next full MB.  So a 100 K JPEG file would appear to be 1 MB in the Finder window.

Is there a known file size issue with SMB on Mac OS X?


----------



## MDLarson (May 12, 2008)

Well, OK.  If someone happens to drop into this thread months later and has an answer, I'd still be interested in hearing it.  I'm going to chalk this one up as a Mac OS X SMB bug.


----------



## Satcomer (May 12, 2008)

I would post/gripe problem to Apple - Mac OS X FeedBack.


----------



## mvcube (May 15, 2008)

I've just checked the situation with my 10.4.11 iMac (Samba Version 3.0.10) connected to a W2K3 server via SMB and the file sizes are correct. So the problem seems to be a compatibility issue between your NAS device and Samba on the Mac.

If I connect to my SuSe Linux box, the file sizes seem to be OK, too. The SMB server on Linux is version "Samba 3.0.20b-3.8-1162-SUSE"


----------

